# Cheapest wireless router for 10Mbps conn(ACT BB),to connect 2 laptops,1 PS3,1 cell



## eggman (May 20, 2012)

Hi

I have a 10Mbps broadband wired net that gives connection via a LAN wire.
I would like to have wireless connection in my home , so that I can connect the following using WiFi:

1) 2 Laptops
2) 1 PS3
3) 1 Cell Phone

Area coverage needed is around 400 sq. feet.

1) I would like to have something very easy to setup. I'm a noob to networking, and something plug and play is what I really looking for.
2) My connection ask for a User Id and password every time I plug it into a new device. IT redirects any typed site to their Logon screen. So I assume that after I connect it to the wireless router the first time and access net, it should redirect it to the same logon page and there should not be any issue. Am I right?
3) Really looking for the cheapest and most VFM model. Don't care about looks or size or anything else..
4) (Optional) It should give the option to have a password for the WifI network
5) Although they provide network through optical wire, there is a converter already installed outside my home and the connection to my laptop is through a LAN wire, that shouldn't create any issue I Think.

I have ACT broadband, if it's of any help.

Thanks for looking


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 21, 2012)

eggman said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 10Mbps broadband wired net that gives connection via a LAN wire.
> I would like to have wireless connection in my home , so that I can connect the following using WiFi:
> ...



Even have Act connection..i have opted their wifi modem..its good enough..we use 3 devices togethers


----------



## ghosh.dll (May 21, 2012)

I bought TP-LINK 740N Router (by my own) and it serves me fine with 2 lappys and a mobile. And Yeah, i am on ACT BroadBand


----------



## eggman (May 21, 2012)

^^ Can i buy this on Flipkart or ebay? Any links would be great


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

E-bay = overpriced.
May be you should have a look at this N150 model: *Flipkart link*


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 21, 2012)

I know this is completely out of topic but i just wanted to know whether ACT broadband is good.
I have seen many negative reviews of it.
And is it suitable for gaming.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 21, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> I know this is completely out of topic but i just wanted to know whether ACT broadband is good.
> I have seen many negative reviews of it.
> And is it suitable for gaming.



I am using it from 3 months.No problem as of now.I am on their double premium plan


----------



## icebags (May 21, 2012)

tp link is good for small range, and you may even find one @ <1k, next choice should be asus.


----------

